# Lisa dingle posing in the nude



## shootingstar (2 Jan 2010)

Finally caught up with Emmerdale last night, 2 weeks of it sitting on the Sky+Planner. 

Lisa Dingle has been paid £200 (<--I think) for posing in an art class in the nip. Hilarious. She's quite a corpulent woman and we agreed funny yet good story line. A different way to feed your family at an expensive time. 

I was asked would I do it. Would I what, for 200 smackers an hour - you maybe sure if it I would. 

So would any other posters here pose in the nip for an art class ONLY?


----------



## Caveat (2 Jan 2010)

No problem.  Although I think women would be more in demand.


----------



## mathepac (2 Jan 2010)

I happened to see an episode over Christmas, and the lady in question struck me as being rather Rubenesque - http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/6/65/Lisa_Dingle.png/200px-Lisa_Dingle.png.

Could she make more money charging by the kilo rather than by the hour?


----------



## gabsdot (2 Jan 2010)

Yeah I probably would, if no one I knew was in the class. 
My sister went to art college and drew and painted nudes quite a lot and she said it's no big deal and certainly not in anyway sexual.
I'm too much of a fidget though. I don't think I could stay still.


----------



## shootingstar (3 Jan 2010)

I'd do it purely for the money.. while im no oil painting im no Madra either... sitting still lol what if I got cold, bad things happen when you get cold LMAO


----------



## Complainer (3 Jan 2010)

shootingstar said:


> Finally caught up with Emmerdale last night, 2 weeks of it sitting on the Sky+Planner.


Sounds like Dante's 7th circle of hell to me.


----------



## Caveat (3 Jan 2010)

shootingstar said:


> bad things happen when you get cold LMAO



But you're a woman aren't you? I would say much, much worse things happen when you get cold if you are a man!


----------



## levelpar (3 Jan 2010)

> the lady in question struck me as being rather Rubenesque


 

Give us a break


----------



## shootingstar (3 Jan 2010)

Quite right on both accounts Caveat 

And using the cold is no excuse...


----------



## Caveat (3 Jan 2010)

shootingstar said:


> And using the cold is no excuse...



I guess breaking news along the lines of:

"Caveat abducted during the night and subjected to bizarre enforced genital reduction operation only days before posing nude for art class" 

would cut no ice either?


----------



## shootingstar (9 Jan 2010)

No it wouldn't !! 

Define Bizarre please


----------



## mathepac (10 Jan 2010)

Bizarre = this and the Eastenders thread where we are being treated to a blow-by-blow update on the storyline, dramatis personae, history and the similarities between it and other non-soaps by avowed non-watchers for whom irony seems to be a diet supplement.


----------



## shootingstar (11 Jan 2010)

I simply tend to not read the threads that bare little or no interest to me. you should try it sometime Mathepac


----------



## liaconn (11 Jan 2010)

mathepac said:


> Bizarre = this and the Eastenders thread where we are being treated to a blow-by-blow update on the storyline, dramatis personae, history and the similarities between it and other non-soaps by avowed non-watchers for whom irony seems to be a diet supplement.


 
What are you on about? This thread is focussing (light heartedly) on one particular storyline in Emmerdale, the Eastenders thread is mainly people saying that they don't watch the soap any more and musing (again lightheartedly) on some of the ridiculous elements of the show from when they did watch it. 
Both thread titles have clearly indicated what they are about so, as shootingstar says, ignore them if the subject matter is of no interest to you.


----------



## bullworth (11 Jan 2010)

I d pay more than 200 not to see Lisa Dingle in the nude !


----------



## DB74 (12 Jan 2010)

bullworth said:


> I d pay more than 200 not to see Lisa Dingle in the nude !


 
Are you Pat Kenny?


----------



## bullworth (12 Jan 2010)

DB74 said:


> Are you Pat Kenny?



Theres only one Pat Kenny... thankfully


----------

